# building layout from wheelchair



## treky (Jun 11, 2011)

I want to build a layout; but I'm in a wheelchair. (I have a rare, progressive muscular disease that's similar to M.S.)
Any ideas as to how I could go about it?


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

How large were you thinking?

Maybe think about something smaller, like a switching layout? or a shelf style. limiting the depth a bit, make it more managable

My first thoughts were that you could use those thick foam sheets. 

Light enough to lift at any weird angle / manage one handed if needed
Wont damage existing furniture if you put it on table/benches.
They are pretty structural / solid for a layout top / wont warp easily if you get a thicker foam. 
Because they are so light you would be easily able to lift the front edge to work underneath for running wires etc.
Also because the foam is so easy to work with, you don't need too much hardware to sculpt / carve / run wires / paint / make a mess / add structures & trees


Thats my first thoughts anyways


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

One of the first considerations would be 'reach'. You would want the
construction so that your chair would roll under allowing you to reach
deeper into the layout.

The suggestion of Broox would be good especially if you have enough space
that would permit the narrow shelf for main lines, and perhaps
some switching and the like. It could then widen 
and make possible a return loop of track at each end of it. Possibly
a narrow peninsula that could have a yard or industrial spurs.

Don


----------



## Shdwdrgn (Dec 23, 2014)

With regards to reach, something that comes to mind would be putting the back tracks at a higher level. For example, if you have a number of lines running along a wall, the front tracks would be lower and the tracks near the wall would be up higher. I should think this would make it easier to reach across the layout from a sitting position, plus it gives you a good excuse to do some mountain scenery.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

There's a feature article in this month's Model Railroad magazine about a guy who built a huge layout in a crawl space under his house that was only five feet high, floor to ceiling.
Therefore, he was FORCED to build the whole thing while sitting in a rolling chair.
You may want to check it out.
Bob


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi Treky. I wish you all sorts of success and fun with your ambition and ideas.

I realize that this is not for disabled / wheelchair people, but perhaps the support bracket and arms shown in the item below might give you an idea or two ...

http://www.micromark.com/topside-creeper-step-ladder-support-system,8854.html

Regards,

TJ


----------



## MRLdave (Nov 1, 2011)

Your biggest challenge will be the "under the layout" stuff. If it was me, I'd start with something along the lines of the rolling, pivoting blackboards they used to have in schools. http://www.ehow.com/how_8661333_make-rollaway-chalkboard.html But instead of a chalkboard, you would build your layout on the surface where the board would be and you would have the surface horizontal rather than verticle

By having the layout on wheels you could maneuver it to improve your access . And if you have the ability to pivot the entire layout on end, then you can work on the underside of the layout from the side or even flip the entire layout upside down. Do you have someone who can help you build the initial table?


----------



## tr1 (Mar 9, 2013)

*Model train layouts can be very difficult and costly most of the time*

Treky, You should probably ask someone to help you with this, There are professional builders for hire out there. Somewhere, unfortunately it may be cost prohibitive. Good luck, and I'm sorry I'm unable to help. tr1


----------

